# Filter?



## yiorgos (Apr 12, 2009)

Hello, I just purchased a new fresh water tank made by SunSun, Model HRC-1025B with a submersible pump (filter) Model HQJ-7100G. It is a 90 lt. (about 25 gallons). It is a power filter which "is part of the cover" and, thus, the water flows from the top. My problem is that the water compartment overfills and the water also flows down to the tank from the sides and not only from the many holes that are located underneath the comportment. This creates a "snow effect" on the top of the tank for all the bubbles (it looks like a siamese fighting fish nest. My questions are, 1) is there a weay to stop the overflow (the pump does not have any adjustment) and 2) how good are these type of filters and this specific model? The tank came with it from the manufacturer.

I always used the Aquaclear brand while I was living in the US and was very happy with its performance.

Thank You:animated_fish_swimm


----------



## underdog5004 (Feb 26, 2009)

This tank sounds like an Eclipse style tank. I would try adding a sponge pre-filter to the down-spout of the filter, or even wrap mesh around it to slow the rate of flow.

Hope you figure this out, nobody likes a malfunctioning filter


----------



## yiorgos (Apr 12, 2009)

Thank You underdog5004. It is funny what I did but it seems to be working for two days now. The water flows back to the tank from 18 holes. The Bio elements (round shape) had Partialy closed two of them. After changing my water and realizing it I went and with the help of a toothpick pushed the elements from underneath through the hole and now it seems that these:dont_tap_the_glass: two holes made the difference. Although I repeat, they were partialy closed, the amount of water that was held back was amazing.


----------



## underdog5004 (Feb 26, 2009)

Yeah, sounds like they engineer the filters with not a lot of margin for error (blocked holes, etc..)


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Maybe they engineered it so that once the filter gets a bioload growing on it, it might be at the perfect speed/power?

Just sounds like a pain to maintain and clean though.


----------

